# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ан-124 Руслан в М.1:72

## serjo

модель самолета

----------


## Д.Срибный

Хорошая модель, спасибо!
На мой взгляд, не помещала бы небольшая тонировка, старение. А то модель выглядит как игрушка ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Хорошая модель, спасибо! не помещала бы небольшая тонировка


Я думаю, обязательно нужно было выделить управляющие поверхности: рули, закрылки, элероны. Они обычно хорошо заметны, т. к. там есть щели. Думаю, это и сейчас не поздно сделать.

----------

